# BobCat Help??



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a bobcat blower that Im trying to get information on. Im mostly searching to find out what I may be able to get out of it so I can sell it. I know nothing about bobcat so I figured why not come to the place for the best info. 

Any how I looked at the tag on it and this is what I got for numbers, 724-5-10014

I have googled this number in different ways and got no results. Was hoping someone could give me some good insight or point me in the right direction.

Thanks for your help.
Cody


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Bobcat*

I've seen a couple of ads on CL in the past for Bobcat snowblowers. These were the ones where the impeller looked to run front-to-back rather than from side-to-side. IIRC the highest price one was around $200 and in fair shape in appearance. Sorry, best I can help.

Paul


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah this one has the impeller that runs front to back. It runs great, and is in fair shape as far as im concerned, I have someone that may be interested in it and I just dont want to rape him on the price. 

Thanks Paul, Im going to check out CL now

Cody


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I recently picked up a 5 hp 20 inch model, fixed it and sold it for 225. It ran perfect, they are great machines and if there was any support left I would have charged more. There is a guy in upstate ny that is a bobcat fan and has repair parts for them but stuff is a little pricey (would be worth it if you can repair yourself and intended to keep it). He has all the non-generic stuff for them, the bearings and shafts etc. My brand blower has the front to back impeller as well and they out perform every other snowblower I have tried. there is another guy on ebay that has 2, 1 5hp and 1 bigger, real nice shape but I think he is smoking something funny...he wants like $1200 and $1400 for them.

I would like to get another to keep sold for extra cash I needed at the time.

On petes vintage snowblower showcase he states they were known to clear utility lines with the discharge....he is dead on. Even wet slushy snow flies out and they rarely clog.


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

td5771, I wish I had the extra money to fix it up real nice and get a few hundred for, but at the time being I cant afford too. Its in decent shape, just needs a little sanding, some paint and probably some fresh grease. Im sure there are a few other minor things it would need too, but with out tearing into it thats what I can tell you. 

Do you know/remember the site for the guy in NY? If so Id like to take a peek at it.

Cody


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I didn't paint it or do anything cosmetic. no restoration just made it ready to work and made sure engine was fully serviced, nothing broken and greased everything that needed it. Every bearing on that machine should have a little flip up cap to put in generic 3 in 1 oil for lubrication. thats all it requires. along with lubing chains and such. there is a torque setting for the mechanical clutch on the left of the auger housing. I dont remember what it was and I had an instruction/maintenance sheet for them but the link I saved doesn't work any more. 

Here is the website click where it says page 1 

Page 1

I believe most, if not all the bearings on it are the same. 
check here 

Triangle Manufacturing Company - Home, Self-Aligning Spherical Plain Bearings, Lazy Susan Bearings, Linkages, Motor Mounts, Shaft Collars


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

If it has a B&S Engine on it go to there site you will find the engine there. I have 4 Bobcat Snowthrowers. Best ever made.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

thestonecarver said:


> If it has a B&S Engine on it go to there site you will find the engine there. I have 4 Bobcat Snowthrowers. Best ever made.


I would love to find an original Bobcat Snowthrowers owners manual for my machine. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

This might help!!!!!!

7hp Feeder Shaft Assembly


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

the only free stuff I have been able to come up with are these:

http://home.gwi.net/~spectrum/photobucketnocando/bobcat_instructions.pdf

and a digram of the 2 speed trans. I can email it to you if you want


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is more:
Steve's Small Engine Repair Services, Inc.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you!




Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> This might help!!!!!!
> 
> 7hp Feeder Shaft Assembly


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you! Yes please email that to me I would appreciate it. 



td5771 said:


> the only free stuff I have been able to come up with are these:
> 
> http://home.gwi.net/~spectrum/photobucketnocando/bobcat_instructions.pdf
> 
> and a digram of the 2 speed trans. I can email it to you if you want


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*Bobcat*

Thanks again.



Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Here is more:
> Steve's Small Engine Repair Services, Inc.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is a manual to purchase...

BobcaT Snowthrower 4 - 8hp Owners Manual


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

oops missed second pg...sorry for repeat post.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

stone carver you have to pm me your email


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*Email*



td5771 said:


> stone carver you have to pm me your email



Sorry I'm still get used to how this forum works. When I filled out my profile it asked for my email address so I just assumed it was there. Here it is. Thank you!

[email protected]


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

I have 4 Bobcat ST's. If your still looking for info on that try the B&S site you can find out the hp & year of the engine. I wish I knew what I did with that www. I think you have a 5 hp from the numbers I saw. If you need help let me know. Great Machines.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks. Not sure I I thanked you or not. Found a local guy who will let me make a copy of the original manual. If anyone wants a copy let me know.


----------



## BurrWinder (Dec 18, 2013)

*Bobcat manual*

I am looking for a copy of the manual for the Bobcat series of snowblower discussed here. I have 2 of these beasts and would like some more info on them from a manual if possible. Please email me here ([email protected]) for any info you have - either paper form or electronic copy, please !! Thank You in advance !! (Or from thestonecarver) !!

B


----------



## BurrWinder (Dec 18, 2013)

*Manual Copy*

YES, please !!



thestonecarver said:


> Thanks. Not sure I I thanked you or not. Found a local guy who will let me make a copy of the original manual. If anyone wants a copy let me know.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice snowblowers. I have a 5hp 20" model.


----------



## Eddie Hansen (Sep 4, 2014)

*I know it is an older thread..*

But I would also love a copy, also anyone have diagrams for changing the belts?


thanks in advance


----------



## Bobcat 1975 (Dec 9, 2014)

thestonecarver said:


> If it has a B&S Engine on it go to there site you will find the engine there. I have 4 Bobcat Snowthrowers. Best ever made.


I have an older Bobcat snow blower with a 5hp Briggs and Stratton engine. I laugh at my neighbours when their machines can't handle a little wet snow. My dad passed this blower along when he purchased a new machine...she's a beautie! 

Anyway, I'm doing some work on it now. I would love a copy of the manual if you have one that would be much appreciated!

[email protected]

Cheers!


----------



## Bobcat 1975 (Dec 9, 2014)

Looking for help with my 1975 Bobcat snow blower...

The cable that engages the impeller drive is somehow loose and doesn't stay closed when I pull it up. I have removed the cable and spring which looks fine but it seems that the cable has come loose by 2-3 inches. Can I adjust this cable? I was thinking about a modification of some kind or ordering a new part, if that is even possible with these older machines...she's still a beautie machine

Help Please before the snow falls!


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is how my cable adjustment works.


----------



## marspatt (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, would certainly appreciate a copy of manual. Mine's a 1978, 5 HP, 20". Tag says, "T5-1-20-19549".

Email is [email protected].

Thanks.


----------



## NYGT1655 (Jan 19, 2013)

Would like a manual copy if anyone still has it, Thank You


----------



## NYGT1655 (Jan 19, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

sj701 said:


> Nice snowblowers. I have a 5hp 20" model.


I've just started working on mine. (4hp Briggs & Stratton) I was wondering how you repowered yours with a Tecumseh 0HH50 ... did you use the original speed reduction unit?


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Bobcat 1975 said:


> Looking for help with my 1975 Bobcat snow blower...
> 
> The cable that engages the impeller drive is somehow loose and doesn't stay closed when I pull it up. I have removed the cable and spring which looks fine but it seems that the cable has come loose by 2-3 inches. Can I adjust this cable? I was thinking about a modification of some kind or ordering a new part, if that is even possible with these older machines...she's still a beautie machine
> 
> Help Please before the snow falls!



Sorry I have been so busy I was not able to keep up with this forum. Send me your email address I wills send you the manual. Rio


----------



## mikeytheflop (Jan 26, 2016)

Cody (and others):

The original question: your model # is the 724-5-10014. This model number as you posted it is not in the manual. Can you double check? Also see my later reference to my own machine below. 

I also have the manual if anyone needs it, although I would need time to scan a copy (haven't had time yet). 

Sadly, Steven R. Waite of Steve's Small Engine Repair Services Inc. is no longer in business (I spoke with him on the phone 1.5 weeks ago).

I have recently joined and posted about a broken impeller belt, which I'll be done fixing next week as I have scored a belt that fits! First - thanks to all of those that have helped (Brother Al and a few more). I have also learned a lot in the last two weeks, between the forum and asking other local mechanics.

So my bobcat is here: 




Mine is also a T-7-2 (a 724). Like yours Cody, the last 5 digits are the serial #. Bobcat made roughly 1,000 machines a year, where mine is one of the last few made in 1976.

As to the belt, I have one that seems as if it will work but is probably a little too tight to allow the feeder clutch lever (1st stage auger) to operate properly. Meaning, the auger will always spin whether the lever is engaged or not. 

As far as I am concerned, who cares? Auger spins relatively slowly (compared to second stage) and it will throw snow a county mile. I'll post another video when I get her up and running again.

The belt I used was:

3VX530 BANDO Power Ace Cog V-Belt, 3/8" Width, 53" Length

I am not done with the project yet but the belt is on (just doing a little tune-up now).

Next I just need some snow; been kinda light here in NJ!

Hope this helps and I'll post that manual when I get the time.

Mike 








Snowmann2011 said:


> I have a bobcat blower that Im trying to get information on. Im mostly searching to find out what I may be able to get out of it so I can sell it. I know nothing about bobcat so I figured why not come to the place for the best info.
> 
> Any how I looked at the tag on it and this is what I got for numbers, 724-5-10014
> 
> ...


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*Bobcat snowthrower*

Hi, I haven't been here in a while. I have 4 Bobcat snowthrowers. 2-5hp-24" one working one for parts. 2-8hp one 24" working and one 32" thats is almost perfect condition but has a few stripped head bolts. I plan to have that fixed for next winter. I have just scanned my Bobcat manual. Anyone the needs a copy email me and I will send you the pdf file. After many calls I found a very nice man named Melvin who finally matched up a belt that works just great. Unfortunately Melvin has passed away but you can still get the belts from the company. Belt is #SPZ1375. JayDee Enterprises Inc. 1-800-989-0162 Ext 21 Ask for Kim. I have been using these belts for over 2 yrs now with out a problem. $15.00 plus s&h. Also I just found a B&S repair manual I must have picked up somewhere when I as a kid and fascinated with lawn mower engines. The Manual is 40 yrs old! I have had it at least that long. It has very good schematics of B&S engine with the gear reduction units on them. If you need a schematic of that let me know. Good luck.










mikeytheflop said:


> Cody (and others):
> 
> The original question: your model # is the 724-5-10014. This model number as you posted it is not in the manual. Can you double check? Also see my later reference to my own machine below.
> 
> ...


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have to check who it was but a member said he bought all of Steve's bobcat parts/supplies Etc. I will take a look or someone will remember and chime in.


----------



## FarmerJan (Jan 10, 2017)

I have a Bobcat Model 724-5 (Sn 10375). I've been trying to locate a feeder drive shaft 66127A. I was disappointed to hear that Steve's is no longer in business. Did anyone find out who took over the inventory? Does anyone know the size of the roller chain? Perhaps I can find a sprocket, and replace just that piece.


----------



## georgewny (Dec 31, 2016)

In case any of you are interested, I saw this on EBAY
The machine is in Dover, New Jersey USA.


BOBCAT SELF PROPELLED SNOW BLOWER | eBay

or search for " BOBCAT SELF PROPELLED SNOW BLOWER "


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

FarmerJan said:


> I have a Bobcat Model 724-5 (Sn 10375). I've been trying to locate a feeder drive shaft 66127A. I was disappointed to hear that Steve's is no longer in business. ....


If he's out of business,I wonder why his website is still up offering Bobcat parts for sale,including the feeder shaft you're looking for?

Selling off his inventory?

I had two Bobcats and wound up having to replace that sprocket shaft.I bought a newly made one online that turned out to be garbage and then had one made by a local machinist.He cut the old sprocket off the shaft and welded a new one on.Unfortunately,he knew nothing about re-hardening the sprocket afterwards,and the sprocket failed very quickly.

My solution was to get rid of the Bobcats and I don't regret it.


----------



## pvanbla (Jan 16, 2019)

If you can email to me that would be great - the link does not seem to work.
Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Mail what?


----------

